# Prag needs Help



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

How do we score this one.:mg:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Dang!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

teaches him to shoot a hoyt.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

W T F Prag?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Depends... if it's nock first, ask Lucky.. :zip: :chortle: :chortle:

Squirrels runnin in the ceiling?? :noidea:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> How do we score this one.:mg:


Alright dude, you know better than to upset me - I'll be on you like white on rice! 

BTW: It's been a long time since I've been punched in the face, but needless to say, I have a sore chin this morning. :teeth:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> teaches him to shoot a hoyt.


Dang dude, what you doing up and on AT at mid-night? Got your PM - will have to check my schedule.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

The next tile down would have been an electrical display of epic proportions.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> The next tile down would have been an electrical display of epic proportions.


Store owner told us it was $50 if you shoot a ceiling tile and $100 if you shot a light fixture. I like flirting with danger, so a couple of weeks ago, I shot a wall and last night I shot a piece of tracking in the ceiling, but not one of the tiles.

BTW: Flirting with danger is my specialty - last night we had a little contest to see who could shoot closest to a balloon without bursting it. I won with the balloon leaning on my arrow.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

:set1_thinking:



:noidea:



What did Archersmark say the cut was on that shot? :becky:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

JawsDad said:


> :set1_thinking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:chortle: :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Store owner told us it was $50 if you shoot a ceiling tile and $100 if you shot a light fixture. I like flirting with danger, so a couple of weeks ago, I shot a wall and last night I shot a piece of tracking in the ceiling, but not one of the tiles.
> 
> BTW: Flirting with danger is my specialty - last night we had a little contest to see who could shoot closest to a balloon without bursting it. I won with the balloon leaning on my arrow.


I'll won't tell the store owner.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> :set1_thinking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been known in the past to uncover some bugs in Archer's Mark under some very "unusual" situations. I think I might have found another last night, but in order to diagnose a potential bug, one must be able to reproduce it. I brought my bow to the office today and will be working on recreating the situation later today. I shouldn't have to worry about the metal door at the end of the hall instead of a target bail.  

See the young man with the red shirt in the background? That's RimFire (Chris), the son of BowDadToo (Scott), the author of Archer's Mark.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

The best part of it all was watching Ole Prag rub his jaw after he punched himself with his little backtension mishap. :mg: It wasn't funny that it hurt him, it was funny that it didn't hurt me...:shade:


----------



## BowDadToo (Apr 3, 2009)

*How about the wall*

What's this, pick on Prag morning?

At another point last night I thought Prag was going to toss someone who was rather loud out on their rear. Eddie was laughing so hard he missed the target entirely.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BowDadToo said:


> What's this, pick on Prag morning?
> 
> *At another point last night I thought Prag was going to toss someone who was rather loud out on their rear*. Eddie was laughing so hard he missed the target entirely.


Thus my comment in my first reply. Don't mess with the old man, I'll be on you like stink on the toilet.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

:chortle: now that is funny. 

Stop drawing back at your face :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: now that is funny.
> 
> Stop drawing back at your face :wink:


Heck, I didn't know I was - neither did I know that I had developed that much of a "sky draw". At 80 yards, that might have hit the pine tree higher than Jarlicker's did. :teeth:


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*draw on the dot*

Draw on the dot and accidentally catch it and you'll hear muttering instead of laughing. :mg:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Dang dude, what you doing up and on AT at mid-night? Got your PM - will have to check my schedule.


ok if you decide to just give me a call cause we are leaving for plymouth at 5am and will be back in Rocky mount around 4.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Way to shoot!!!*

Gosh Prag, did you get jealous of my bucket shot and have to outdo me?? Maybe we should start a contest of who can shoot the wildest shots LOL!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

sorry good-buddy... but i'm going to have to save this pic... i'm SURE it will come in handy in the future...heheheheeeeee..:laugh:

on a good thought... i'll bet your glad your not pulling a 70lb bow...


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

did you hit the fly or miss him ?:


----------



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

Did it go 10'?


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

igluit4u said:


> depends... If it's nock first, ask lucky.. :zip: :chortle: :chortle:
> 
> Squirrels runnin in the ceiling?? :noidea: :roflmao:



*score it a 3...at least he hit something....cindy's bucket shot topped this one...She got a 4!!

""0"" for style points...Gotta have a bit more paaaazzaazzzaaaaaaaaa in it ....

Nice try though PRAG!! :wink:*

.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *score it a 3...at least he hit something....cindy's bucket shot topped this one...She got a 4!!
> 
> ""0"" for style points...Gotta have a bit more paaaazzaazzzaaaaaaaaa in it ....
> 
> ...


4's and bucket shots look much better on the scorecard too


----------

